# Intersecting "W" valley at different angles question



## HanksLBZ (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I am re-roofing and have a question about th evalley flashing. I am using 18" "W" flashing beacuse I like the looks over a closed cut valley. My question is I have a 4:12 pitch(main roof)that transitions into a 2.5:12 pitch(over porch) and the valley flashing needs to overlap but the angle changes. How do I go about making the two pieces overlap far enough? I know I will have to custom cut the bottom edge of the upper piece but was wondering if I caulk it, rivet, solder or use plumbers lead to get it right? I have included some drawings that I have done because I don't have any pics. of it right now. I will try and get some pics. asap. I was just wondering if you all could help me out? I do live in Northern California but we never see snow just rain. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Plumbers Lead and a rubber mallet work well for tough transitions.

Otherwise, you will have to create a crimp in the upside down "V" and that might wind up leaking, but you could always solder that if you know how to.

Ed


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,
You need to center the valley metal in both valleys about 1 foot apart. Slowly bring them together. The 2.5/12 will obviously go under the 4/12. You will need to trim metal off the 2.5/12 piece as they come together. You should find a nice transition point somewhere there. You should still have enough metal going under the 4/12 to install some flexible sealant.
This is how we do them in Alaska. We have snow sit on them for 6 to 7 months and don't have problems.


Keith


----------



## HanksLBZ (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks, I will try one of these ideas. I'm starting all of the flashing tonight.


----------

